# Why?



## mibanez (Oct 20, 2006)

I think this is a Very good site many usefull things but after checking the list of Canadian builders I came across a builder "zachary".I am not familiar with his stuff it does not interest me at all but on his site he uses "testimonials" from players who use his product and who go to great detail to explain how people who are crippled or dissabled cannot purchase his guitars.He does not have the guts to say it himself but uses the opinon of customers and says that he fully endorses them.I find it hard to believe that guitars canada allows such racist discriminatory crap to be passed of as "guitar culture". I know other Canadian builders such as Linda Manzer have done a lot for people who play with pain to be able to enjoy the guitar again and some creep like zachary does this and smears a lot of talented builders by calling himself Canadian.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

I don't know who you're talking about but if he won't sell them but you still want to buy them, get someone else to purchase it and pay them back? How will he ever know? Problem solved.

And to be honest, if that's the way he runs his company that's his choice, you can't tell someone else to how to run their business.

EDIT: How about you give us a link? I find this hard to believe...

EDIT 2: Haha, found the site... he looks like quite the character. But I've got to ask... why the **** would you want one of his guitars anyway? Ugliest shapes I've ever seen, haha.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Is that the stupid arsehole that says he only wants his guitars used with a tube amp?

Edit: HA! It is. What a self absorbed prick. Im gonna buy one of HAMM's guitars.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

mibanez said:


> I think this is a Very good site many usefull things but after checking the list of Canadian builders I came across a builder "zachary".I am not familiar with his stuff it does not interest me at all but on his site he uses "testimonials" from players who use his product and who go to great detail to explain how people who are crippled or dissabled cannot purchase his guitars.He does not have the guts to say it himself but uses the opinon of customers and says that he fully endorses them.I find it hard to believe that guitars canada allows such racist discriminatory crap to be passed of as "guitar culture". I know other Canadian builders such as Linda Manzer have done a lot for people who play with pain to be able to enjoy the guitar again and some creep like zachary does this and smears a lot of talented builders by calling himself Canadian.


As stated in my email responses to you, I read through as much of his site as I could stand. My opinion of his guitars is, they suck. They are some of the ugliest things I have ever seen and I would not give you a dime for one of them. I also could not find any reference to who he will or will not sell guitars to, other than he claims to choose his buyers. Having said all of that, I or the GC site have no control nor endorse any content on a linked site. If I thought that it was a racist site, it would not be linked. It is clearly not racist, your use of that word is unfounded.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

It's under the "Idiots" section. 

http://www.zacharyguitars.com/Idiots.htm



> I've playing guitar for more than 40 years and besides my family, it's the love of my life. 5 years ago I was blind-sided by rheumatoid arthritis and not only lost the ability to play guitar but saw my life reduced to sitting in a wheelchair and also lost my business and almost my home. After a 3 year search for a medication that worked I'm glad to say I'm out of the chair and so very happy to be playing again. I've got a whole new view on life. I've never played one of your guitars and never will. After reading the opinion of your ****head friend eli, I am going to do all I can to bring to the forefront, your company's obvious bias, some would even say discriminatory policy against anyone with arthritis. I am a spokesperson for Enliven which is a group of more than half a million people nation wide with different types of arthritis, all users of a miracle drug called Enbrel. I am sure that we will be able to spread the word about the discrimination of people with arthritis by zachary guitars, shouldn't be too hard. If you do care, and that rant by eli is just to make you sound edgy, I suggest you remove it from your website, or I'll put the word out and we'll see how you like losing your business. If these were the old days, I'd just break eli's ****in neck. This is not a test, and I don't **** around when it comes so discrimination.


There's one.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

So, it's in the appropriate section then


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2007)

Hehehe. One of his "endorsees" is making his sex face on the front of his site:


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

I don't even know who this guy is but he does have an interesting take on guitar strings. I just can't stand the trash and bash method of marketing.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

that guy is a plain moron...zachary guitars are the ugliest things I have ever laid mine eyes upon in the guitar world...somebody should burn down that guy's business....


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

To each there own, some people may actually like the looks of his stuff. As for the attitude, well it will speak for the business....


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

GuitaristZ said:


> that guy is a plain moron...zachary guitars are the ugliest things I have ever laid mine eyes upon in the guitar world...somebody should burn down that guy's business....


I feel the same way about a local pawn shop. The guy is a total asshole and doesnt deserve what he has.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I've played many of his guitars, and they are great. As for Alex, he is an exceptional guitarist. As for his bad attitude, next time you purchase something, send a questionaire to the seller, be it Lloblaws, GM, or who ever, to make sure they agree with your opionions on things. That way you will never be offended again. You may die from starvation, but hey at least the rest of us will live in a world of free speech. Its his site, if you dont like it, dont look at it. Its like some kindergarden teachers looked the other way and let some kids throught the system.............


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I remember someone showing me that site a year or so ago and I laughed my ass off. That guy is a serious douche.

Not very original either. I don't mind the looks of his guitars at all, but they look a lot like Philip Kubicki's designs from the early 80s.


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

I actually don't find his guitars ugly at all. I like them more than the BC rich type for example. 

He's really an ass about the arthritis thing, though I can see his point about people who want to hang the guitars on the wall.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Who the hell cares if they want to hang it on the wall? One man's art, is another man's tool of the trade. You think all those vintage Fenders, Gibsons and Gretchs are being heard by the masses? No, they're being stored in hermetically sealed cases and brought out twice a year to strum a g chord.

If someone wants a guitar custom made for themselves to play a couple times a year and store as a showpiece the rest of the year, then so be it. They shouldn't be judged IMO.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

james on bass said:


> Who the hell cares if they want to hang it on the wall? One man's art, is another man's tool of the trade. You think all those vintage Fenders, Gibsons and Gretchs are being heard by the masses? No, they're being stored in hermetically sealed cases and brought out twice a year to strum a g chord.


Unless you're Yngwie, haha.

"The main ones I use are heavily modified '68-'72 Strats."

He uses his old 50 watt Marshall Mark II's on stage too... I think he said they're from 1969-1972 or '73, I forget.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

A lot of vintage guitars get played regularly. This idea that all the nice vintage pieces are locked away is a myth. I have yet to hear of a collector who does not play.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I have run into many that dont play. I certainly dont deal with them and if they want to buy any of mine, I tell them where to go. They are the most anal bunch............


----------



## Graham (Jan 26, 2007)

I wonder who the author of this thread is. Only 1 post, not that I post a lot, and he doesn't spell his "home town" of Oakville correctly.

Perhaps he she is pursuing this type of "dealer"?


----------



## mibanez (Oct 20, 2006)

Sorry I mispelled oakvillE and no I dont post very often as work takes up most of my time as far as the original post, racist is not the correct term but when I first read how certain people should not play zacharys crap it made me angry. I have been a working musician for close to thirty years and have met many people who have used the guitar as well as other instruments to help deal with problems of all kinds drugs pain etc.This attitude that my amp or my guitar will kill eveything else fades when the person grows up and moves out of their parents basement.


----------



## Graham (Jan 26, 2007)

Like "they" say, "There is no such thing as bad publicity"


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

If you dont want him calling himself a Canadian you could always ship him back to where he came from. Of course he comes from a country where people's free speech is limited, so maybe he isnt the one who should be going back...............


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Graham said:


> Like "they" say, "There is no such thing as bad publicity"


Indeed, maybe we need some huge controversy here to get the counts up.


----------

